# My First Lathe Atlas 109.20630, Couple Questions



## motofool33 (Mar 19, 2016)

First off it did not include a motor or bracket for the motor. So what specs should i look for on the motor im reading 1/3 hp might be correct. also dont have the bracket the motor attached to originally. Should i look for the oem bracket or is there a easier better option?

and next i received a nice small jacobs drill Chuck, but it does not have a tapered end, can anyone tell me the thread style and taper i need to use it in the tailstock?
i found this one on ebay is it correct?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-20-Jaco...r-Craftsman-109-lathe-LatheCity-/261918364683





and a new vise for my little Mill


----------



## Profkanz (Mar 20, 2016)

You can make a motor mount with plywood and hinges. It needs to be hinged to allow belt tension release when changing pulleys for changing spindle speeds.
The tailstock looks like a #1 or #2 Morse taper. If you remove the tailstock dead center you measure the taper size.
I would replace the V-belt with a link style belt.


----------



## Rob (Mar 20, 2016)

These lathes were made by AA Engineering for Craftsman and I have heard them referred to as Dunlap lathes.  The tail stock takes a modified 0MT. The Chuck can Several different threads with 1/2-20 being fairly common. Don't know much about these folks other than they have parts and a lot of info on your lathe. 

http://www.homeshopsupply.com/index.html


----------



## westsailpat (Mar 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the 109 . I hope this helps but it doesn't show the motor set up . I wonder if the 109's used a counter shaft ?
http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsman/page5.html
Ha , I found it . It say's there was no counter shaft assy.


----------



## Rob (Mar 20, 2016)

Not a bad price for the manual. 

http://www.homeshopsupply.com/manuals.html


----------



## motofool33 (Mar 20, 2016)

So looks like i need one gear, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



48 tooth

And the chuck im trying to use is this one to go in the tail stock for drilling or threading



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 21, 2016)

Rob said:


> These lathes were made by AA Engineering for Craftsman and I have heard them referred to as Dunlap lathes.  The tail stock takes a modified 0MT. The Chuck can Several different threads with 1/2-20 being fairly common.l



Dunlap, like Companion and Craftsman, was a Sears badge name from the 1940's.  

The 109.0702 was a 6x18 lathe.  The 109.20630 and 109-21270 are both 6x12.  Meaning 6" swing and 18" or 12" between centers.  This plus the fact that the 109.0702 had 1/2"-24 spindle nose threads and the later two had 1/2"-20.  These two factors combined are sufficient to ID the model number.

The 109.0702 originally carried the Dunlap badge.  Both of the others were Craftsman.

If you will post the Jacobs model number on the drill chuck, I can probably tell you what the thread is.  It should be stamped around the nose.


----------



## motofool33 (Mar 21, 2016)

The chuck is a 33B states on it 1/2-20

The taper is what i dont know,  on this piece. 







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## motofool33 (Mar 21, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## motofool33 (Mar 21, 2016)

And it is roughly 12inches from face of 4jaw chuck to tailstock

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 22, 2016)

OK.  According to the nameplate photo, the Model Number is 109.20630.  According to the Sears catalogs, it was made 1947/48.  Although something that I read today claimed to have a price sheet from  1945, so maybe they re-started as soon as the War ended but didn't print the first Power Tools catalog until 1948.

I don't do metric, or at least not at Midnight.  The diameter of the open end of the tailstock ram according to Lionel Weightman's reverse engineered drawings should be 0.356".  Machinery's Handbook says that it should be 0.3561".  If that appears to be the diameter of yours right at the end, then it is 0MT (number zero Morse taper).  According to M.H., the diameter at the small end should be around 0.252".  According to Weightman's drawing, the tailstock ram is drilled through 0.3125" (5/16").  So the taper is short, but that just means that a little less of the length of the arbor will be in contact with the ram.  It still takes a 0MT arbor.

FWIW, at least according to Weightman, on the headstock spindle the large end wasn't opened up quite to the standard, no doubt to strengthen the spindle nose.  However, the taper still matches 0MT.


----------



## Rob (Mar 22, 2016)

On the website I posted earlier http://www.homeshopsupply.com/index.html they have a hints and tips section and one of the tips talks about your tail stock taper.
http://www.homeshopsupply.com/mt.htm


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 22, 2016)

The comments on that web site agree with the Weightman spindle drawing.  However, the Weightman tailstock ram drawing does not.  It mostly agrees with the Machinery's Handbook dimensions for a 0MT taper.  It will take someone carefully measuring an original ram to determine whether the drawing matches the original or not.


----------



## motofool33 (Mar 22, 2016)

Rob said:


> On the website I posted earlier http://www.homeshopsupply.com/index.html they have a hints and tips section and one of the tips talks about your tail stock taper.
> http://www.homeshopsupply.com/mt.htm


They dont answer i joined the yahoo group trying to find out more info waiting to get accepted.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## motofool33 (Mar 22, 2016)

As far as the adapter i ordered an arbor from lathecity they say it will work its a 0#mt taper.

Hope it works

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 23, 2016)

There are apparently  two Yahoo Groups for the AA machines.  One has been around for a long time.  The other one is the one the vendor says that they just started.  The original one is fairly active.


----------



## motofool33 (Mar 24, 2016)

I was able to order a manual and a 20tooth gear that i needed still searching for a 48tooth gear


----------



## motofool33 (Mar 25, 2016)

f0und the gears i needed, not sure how to get the sleeve out of the broken gear other then just chip at it since its brittle.

on to search for a motor and motor Mount design


----------



## ericc (Mar 26, 2016)

The sleeve can be removed but it is very tricky. The sleeve cannot take any tension at all. Press it out with support. These are a pain to make.


----------



## Andre (Mar 26, 2016)

It looks like that gear might've broken because a previous owner was trying to remove the sleeve without proper support for the rest of the gear. 

Zamak is mostly zinc with aluminum dissolved in. I would recommend washing it with soap then heating it to about 200F on the stove. A few heat/cool cycles then try pressing the bushing out.


----------



## motofool33 (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion ill try some heat. I ordered a new sleeve incase this one wont budge.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Mar 27, 2016)

Rob said:


> These lathes were made by AA Engineering for Craftsman and I have heard them referred to as Dunlap lathes.  The tail stock takes a modified 0MT. The Chuck can Several different threads with 1/2-20 being fairly common. Don't know much about these folks other than they have parts and a lot of info on your lathe.
> 
> http://www.homeshopsupply.com/index.html


Note : talk to Lathe City.com, watch EBay -- watch prices and descriptions ,ask
all of us lots of questions, get thin instruction book ($6 to 18 ) lots of advice
from me and many others.  When you get the book , take it apart, it is simple.,
But take pictures and notes, anyway........BLJHB


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Mar 27, 2016)

motofool33 said:


> f0und the gears i needed, not sure how to get the sleeve out of the broken gear other then just chip at it since its brittle.
> 
> on to search for a motor and motor Mount design


Make a simple gear puller, #10 screws in hub.


Profkanz said:


> You can make a motor mount with plywood and hinges. It needs to be hinged to allow belt tension release when changing pulleys for changing spindle speeds.
> The tailstock looks like a #1 or #2 Morse taper. If you remove the tailstock dead center you measure the taper size.
> I would replace the V-belt with a link style belt.


#0 taper modified  see. LC      ...... BLJHB.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 28, 2016)

Did you ever get around to measuring the diameter of the large end of the tailstock ram taper?


----------



## motofool33 (Mar 31, 2016)

.345 the diameter of tailshaft. Tailstock bore is .500

0MT chuck adapter fits fine.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## motofool33 (Mar 31, 2016)

Got old gear off with 10seconds of heat from little propane torch. Got a new sleeve off ebay good thing cause mine doesnt go into new gear very well its mishapen some how.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 6, 2016)

OK.  If the large end of the taper is .345, that end is standard 0MT.  The small end is a little larger than the book says but unlike the spindle, any 0MT taper will fit it and go in the proper distance.


----------



## motofool33 (Apr 6, 2016)

Well decided to order a motor and motor mount i found on ebay to get this thing working.

But something else followed me home today.


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2016)

The lathe? The mill? or both?  I see you have been bitten bad


----------



## motofool33 (Apr 6, 2016)

Rob said:


> The lathe? The mill? or both?  I see you have been bitten bad


Both, price was too good 1450 for both.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

